# Steam clean engine?



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Is it safer to steam clean an engine or just use low water pressure?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Low pressure mate, just dont aim direct at fuses boxes , plugs etc etc and you`ll be fine


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I've used a pressure washer before using low pressure. I'm going to buy a steam cleaner though as it has many uses and is great on dirty and greasy areas.


----------



## tjclark92 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks! Most fuse boxes are covered up these days arent they? Newer cars anyway that ive seen... Just out of interest, what would be a good, steam cleaner to buy, max £150?


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

I've been looking at the silverline for around £50. It's not like I'm a pro that would use it all the time so for me don't see the point in spending a lot on it. 

Does anyone have any experience with the silverline machine ?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

I use a Lavor mate, had it for a couple of years and its never let me down. Even though fuses boxes are covered up most of them dont have a rubber water seal on them so just dont go near them!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

tjclark92 said:


> Thanks! Most fuse boxes are covered up these days arent they? Newer cars anyway that ive seen... Just out of interest, what would be a good, steam cleaner to buy, max £150?


I've just got one of these can highly recomend it,

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=1006


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

tjclark92 said:


> Is it safer to steam clean an engine or just use low water pressure?


I would recommend steam cleaning the engine, be sure to warm up the car, cover the fuse boxes, coils(if any), spark plugs and the ECU before you start... The most important thing is to have your car at a place where it will be safe to discharge the waste. Its hectic work  I always opt for a professional steam cleaning service like DetailXperts for things like these.


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

Is the OP on about a hot water pressure washer here or an actual steam cleaner? i.e

http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/products/Product.asp?ID=5135


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Karcher SC 1020 Steam Cleaner 1.2L are £ 120 tesco are doing them until sunday £64.50


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

Just to buck the trend, I wouldn't go near the engine bay with anything involving water. Somebody did on mine and it ended up setting me back £800 to fix the issue it caused.

Never again.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Boothy said:


> Just to buck the trend, I wouldn't go near the engine bay with anything involving water. Somebody did on mine and it ended up setting me back £800 to fix the issue it caused.
> 
> Never again.


What happened?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Boothy said:


> Just to buck the trend, I wouldn't go near the engine bay with anything involving water. Somebody did on mine and it ended up setting me back £800 to fix the issue it caused.
> 
> Never again.


just to agree i see on average two cars a month with water damage in the electrics for us to fix some of them are easy fixes otheres are nightmares


----------

